# Mit Fernbedienung App Smart TV steuern



## ferdi1982 (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage aber „Netzwerke“ sind nicht mein Forte……
Ich hab ein Samsung Smart TV E irgendwas mit Wifi, alles ist richtig eingestellt und Verbindung ist auch mit meinem Router hergestellt. Nun habe ich eine Fernbedienung App auf mein Galaxy Handy geladen mit dem ich den TV steuern sollte…..Handy ist ebenfalls mit Wifi verbunden (im selben Netzwerk = gleiches SSD?) aber er findet mein TV einfach nicht, auch wenn ich Manuell die IP Adresse vom TV eingebe……das selbe Resultat habe ich mit X-anderen ähnlichen Apps. Es heißt lediglich das beide Geräte im selben Netzwerk sein müssen, was Sie ja sind oder nicht? 

SSD ist bei mir nicht öffentlich, ist dies vielleicht der Grund oder muss ich ein Heimnetzwerk aufbauen? Das habe ich irgendwie noch nicht ganz so begriffen, waere dankbar um eine Ratschläge Tips in die richtige Richtung 


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2013)

Meinst Du mit "nicht öffentlich", dass es nicht sichtbar ist? Du kannst ja mal testen, wie es bei sichtbarem WLAN ist. Sichtbar heißt ja trotzdem noch bei weitem nicht, dass es da eine Gefahr für "Hacking" gibt. 


Hast Du auch mal gegoogelt mit dem Modellnamen Deines TVs + app + Galaxy, ob das auch andere Leute erfolgreich nutzen bzw. ebenfalls Probleme haben?

Die App sagt aber, dass genau Dein TV-Modell auch kompatibel ist? Da gibt es doch auch bestimmt eine Liste mit kompatiblen Modellen. Oder gibt es vlt bei Samsung bei der Website mit Deinem TV-Modell einen Download für eine passende App?


PS: für mich wäre so eine App nix, denn beim umschalten muss/will ich fühlen, wo ich grad meine Finger drauf hab, und will nicht extra auf den Screen schauen müssen, was ich grad drücke. Zb allein lauter/leiser machen: da dauert es selbst dann, wenn die App schon im Vordergrund beim Handy läuft, ja schon fast länger, den Bildschirm des Handys zu entsperren als mit der normalen Fernbedienung blind lauter/leiser zu machen


----------



## ferdi1982 (16. Januar 2013)

Ja das mit der Kompatibilität habe ich anfangs auch gecheckt, aber zumindest beim App von Samsung sollte dies auch so sein laut Webseite……versteh nur nicht wieso sich die 2 Geraete nicht finden…..werd also probieren das SSD sichtbar zu machen und hoffen das es so klappt.....sonst weiss ich auch nicht weiter. 
Eigentlich brauche ich es nur als Tastatur Ersatz fuers Internet.....die Original Fernbedieung geht auch.....aber ist laestig staendig die Buchstaben rauszupicken etc.

Danke fuer den Tip, probiere es mal heut Abend aus.

Gruss,
Ferdi


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2013)

ach so, okay - das Eintippen von URLs oder suchworten zb für youtube ist natürich ein Argument.


----------



## ferdi1982 (17. Januar 2013)

Leider kein Glueck, auch mit SSD "sichtbar" funktioniert es nicht, aber so wie ich im Internet gelesen habe, funktioniert es bei vielen Samsung TV's irgendwie nicht richtig


----------



## Lt.Ford (17. Januar 2013)

SSD = Solid-State-Drive.

Das, was du meinst, heißt SSID = Service Set Identifier.
Sorry, musste sein^^


----------



## fubii (17. Januar 2013)

Also ein Kollege hat Lan Stecker in seinen Samsung TV gesteckt und war mit seinem Galaxy Tab im WLAN und es lief direkt ohne Probelme. 

Vielleicht versuchst du auch einfach erstmal übers LAN und guckst, ob es dann hinhaut?


----------



## davidof2001 (20. Januar 2013)

Probier mal die App "my tifi Remote". 
Mit der Samsung App hat es bei iPhone und iPad nicht funktioniert, mit einem Samsung tablet aber schon (ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt). 
Mit der oben genannten App funktioniert es aber Super.


----------



## Haxti (21. Januar 2013)

Je nach Fernsehermodell musst du die Funktion "Netzwerksteuerung" oder ähnliches in den Optionen aktivieren. Normalerweise sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Hab unseren Fernseher sogar an einen Repeater angehängt und mein Handy findet das Ding trotzdem über 3 Ecken. Zusätzlich funktioniert das ganze nur, wenn der Fernseher an ist (was auch logisch erscheint) und am Fernseher muss evtl eine Meldung beim Verbindungsversuch bestätigt werden.

Nachtrag: Manche Router haben ein Feature, was Wirelessgeräte "isoliert" (Für Gäste, die nicht auf andere Geräte zugreifen sollen).


----------



## ferdi1982 (22. Januar 2013)

Ahh, das wusste ich z.B. (Wirless Isolieren) nicht, muss gleich mal heut Abend schauen ob dies evtl. bei mir der Fall ist…..und natuerlich das ganze mit der my tifi remote testen.....bin gespannt.


----------



## ferdi1982 (22. Januar 2013)

Haxti schrieb:


> Je nach Fernsehermodell musst du die Funktion "Netzwerksteuerung" oder ähnliches in den Optionen aktivieren. Normalerweise sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Hab unseren Fernseher sogar an einen Repeater angehängt und mein Handy findet das Ding trotzdem über 3 Ecken. Zusätzlich funktioniert das ganze nur, wenn der Fernseher an ist (was auch logisch erscheint) und am Fernseher muss evtl eine Meldung beim Verbindungsversuch bestätigt werden.
> 
> Nachtrag: Manche Router haben ein Feature, was Wirelessgeräte "isoliert" (Für Gäste, die nicht auf andere Geräte zugreifen sollen).


 
So habs endlich ausprobiert und ERFOLG! Es lag an Wirelssgeraete "isoliert", nun funktionieren die diversen Apps mit dem TV, einzig das "my tifi remote" hab ich nirgends im Play Store gefunden? 
Die beste App, die bei mir soweit ganz gut geht, ist die "Smart TV Remote" welches noch obendrauf nichts kostet und eine Virt. Tastatur beinhaltet, aber leider keine Maus Option welche weiterhin mit der Original Fernbedienung am besten / schnellsten geht......aber wenigstens kann ich die Texte direkt ueber die App eingeben und muss so nicht jeden einzelnen Buchstaben ueber die Fernbedienung "rauspicken".

Danke nochmal und Gruss,
Ferdi


----------

